# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Εύκολη αυγοτροφή με μπισκότο

## jk21

*Στις ιταλικες ιστοσελιδες που ασχολουνται με την εκτοφη της καρδερινας ,υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες αυγοτροφης με χρηση γαλακτος  οπως αυτη του γνωστου εκτροφεα franco monopoly

http://www.francomonopoli.it/pastoncino.htm

την συνταγη μπορειτε να την δειτε και εδω σε μια αυτοματη μεταφραση 

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

αλλα απο ολο το κειμενο εγω δεν θα κρατησω την συνταγη ,γιατι θεωρω οτι το πολυ γαλα και μαλιστα χωρις να εχει υποστει ζυμωση η λακτοζη του ,δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τον μεταβολισμο των πουλιων .επειδη ομως ξερω οτι πολλοι εκτροφεις ιθαγενων ,δινουν σημασια σε οσα λενε εμπειροι ιταλοι εκτροφεις στο θεμα διατροφη της καρδερινας θα ριξω την προσοχη σας σε οσα αναφερει ο συγγραφεας για ετοιμα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων ,μυκητες ,μυκοτοξινες και βακτηρια .......

εγω θα δωσω την δικια μου εκδοχη ,πολυ πιο ευκολη ,σιγουρα αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια .την εχω δοκιμασει στο παρελθον αλλα προτιμω το αυγοψωμο σαν βαση και οχι τα μπισκοτα πτι μπερ που αυτη περιεχει .σιγουρα ειναι μια πολυ θρεπτικη τροφη και ειδικα για νεοσσους αλλα θελει λιγο προσοχη η ζαχαρη που περιεχουν και δυστυχως δεν γραφουν ακριβη ποσοστοση στη συσκευασια για να εχω πιο σαφη αποψη .Αφορμη για να σας την παρουσιασω σταθηκε κατι αντιστοιχο που δοκιμασε με επιτυχια προσφατα ο φιλος ,συνδιαχειριστης και αδυναμια μου ,ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ mitsman και του την αφιερωνω τωρα που ξεκινα την εκτροφη της ομορφης τουρκοπουλας !

εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον

αλεθουμε σε μουλτι 10-12 μπισκοτα τυπου πτι μπερ (10 αν προσθεσουμε μικρο αυγο ,12 για μεγαλο )* 



*
προσθετουμε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου γεματο τριμμενα αποξηραμενα βοτανα (πχ ταραξακο ,τσουκνιδα κλπ )  ,1 κουταλι γεματο λεκιθινη σε σκονη (πηγη χολινης  ) , 1 κουταλι ρηχο μαγια μπυρας ,1 κουταλι ρηχο γυρη και στην μυτη του κουταλιου (του γλυκου παντα ! ) σπιρουλινα  και ενα κουταλι του γλυκου γιαουρτι  << ζωντανο >>  .μονο αυτο με την πετσα απο πανω ειναι σιγουρα ζωντανο (εχει γαλακτοβακιλλους που δεν εχουν θανατωθει )*



*και τα χτυπαμε στο μουλτι* 



*
στη συνεχεια προσθετουμε κομμενο σε φετες ενα αυγο βρασμενο για 12 λεπτα* 


*
και εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα αν το αλεσουμε με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις του μουλτι*



*σε αυτο προσθετουμε και 1 κουταλι ρηχο σπορο  chia (κια ) με ολα τα γνωστα οφελη του θρεπτικα και προστατευτικα του γαστρεντερικου* 



*το οποιο στη συνεχεια ανακατευουμε με κουταλι ομοιομορφα και εχουμε το τελικο αποτελεσμα που πρεπει να δινεται μεσα σε 3 ημερες και να διατηρειται φυσικα στο ψυγειο 




Η χρηση του γιαουρτιου εχει τα προτερηματα εναντι του γαλακτος οτι εχει μεταβολισμενο μεγαλο μερος της λακτοζης και ειναι οκ για τα πουλια ιδαιτερα στη μικρη δοση που το εχω προσθεσει .Μπορει ομως ανετα καποιος να αυξησει την ποσοτητα του ,προσθετοντας επιπλεον πτι μπερ ωστε να μην λασπωνει το μιγμα .Επισης προσθετει γαλακτοβακιλλους που περιεχει (προβιοτικα ) και παραλληλα αν καποιος θελει ανακατευει εντος του μια μερα πριν το προσθεσουμε στην αυγοτροφη και επιπλεον τυχον δικο του σκευασμα προβιοτικου που περιεχει ομως μονο γαλακτοβακιλλους .Παραλληλα αποτελει αριστη πηγη ασβεστιου και βιταμινης d*


*Αν καποιος δεν προσθεσει γυρη ,μαγια και σπιρουλινα τα οποια ειναι αριστα φυσικα συμπληρωματα αμινοξεων ,τοτε μπορει για επιπλεον πρωτεινη να προσθεσει βρασμενους 2 κροκους αυγων και 1-2 πτι μπερ επιπλεον στην αρχη 
*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Τώρα που άρχισα να φτιάχνω αυγοτροφές, σειρά έχει αυτή! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα εγραψες..... 

Δεν το κανω συχνα αλλα για αυτη την αυγοτροφη βαζω το χερι μου στην φωτια..... εντυπωσιακα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## vag21

ειναι μονο για καρδερινες αυτη η αυγοτροφη?

----------


## volaras

πολυ καλη συνταγη αλλα σαν νεος θελω να ρωτησω...αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι για προετοιμασια ζευγαρωματων 2 μηνες πριν...και κατι αλλο αν φτιαξουμε 3πλασια ποσοτητα και την εχουμε καταψυξη σε μεριδες των 3 ημερων ,μπορουμε να προσθετουμε μονο αυγο για την ποσοτητα των τριων ημερων???και παλι το ιδιο καθε 3-4 μερες που τελειωνει να εχουμε δηλαδη την βαση με τα πολλα υλικα ετοιμη...

----------


## 11panos04

Θα τη δοκιμασω....καλη κι αριστη η dolce forno,αλλα 5Ε καθε φορα να τα δινεις,δυσκολο...και τρωνε πολυ...συν 6Ε αυγοτροφη για ασπρα,6Ε για κοκκινα.....πρεπει να κανουμε αιματηρες οικονομιες...Μπορει να γινει καποια αλλαγη στην παραπανω συνταγη,ωστε να κανει για ασπρα καναρινια ή για μωσαικα,στις πρωτες μερες;;;Γιατι φανταζομαι πχ ο κροκος χρωματιζει κιτρινα,αν δεν κανω λαθος,τί αλλαγες μπορουν να γινουν,αν γινονται,για να κανει καί για λευκα;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Φοβερη περιγραφη Δημητρη με τις εικονες , μπραβο !

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Δημητρη πρεπει να κανεις πρωιναδικο στην τηλεοραση με συνταγες μαγειρικης ,πολυ καλη και αναλυτικοτατη

----------


## jk21

> ειναι μονο για καρδερινες αυτη η αυγοτροφη?



εχει εξτρα συμπληρωματα πρωτεινων για τις αναγκες καρδερινας .μπορει να δοθει και με αυτα αλλα και χωρις αυτα και σε καναρινι .με λιγο παραπανω μπισκοτο σε πιο ηρεμες περιοδους και την μιση ποσοτητα σε συμπληρωματα ή και οπως ειναι οταν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι .επισης μερος του μπισκοτου μπορει να ειναι ανθος ορυζης 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (volaras ) ναι κανει και για προετοιμασια ειδικα οταν εχει ομως τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως γυρη ,μαγια κλπ αλλιως πρεπει να δινεις και καποια πολυβιταμινη .στην προετοιμασια η γυρη ειδικα εχει πρωτευουσα σημασια και καλα ειναι να μπαινει και σε περισσοτερη ποσοτητα  .ναι μπορεις να εχεις ετοιμη βαση και να προσθετεις το φρεσκο αυγο οποτε θες .αν μαλιστα δεν μπει κατι υδαρο μεσα της πχ το γιαουρτι ,μπορει να διατηρηθει ανετα και σε σακκουλακια στο ψυγειο ,οχι καταψυξη και για ολοκληρο μηνα .τα μπισκοτα (δεν εχουν αυγο αλλα λιγο γαλα σε σκονη που δεν χαλα για μηνες ) ,τα βοτανα (και ειδικα η ριγανη που δρα σαν συντηριτικο ) ,η γυρη,η μαγια δεν χαλανε στο ψυγειο 

οταν εχεις μονο την βαση του μπισκοτου χωρις αυγο και χωρις βοτανα που μπορει να εχουν λουτεινη (ο ταραξακος και η καλεντουλα που ειναι καποια απο αυτα που εχω στα δικα μου εχουν αρκετη ) ,σαφως κανει και για λευκα .ομως εκει θα προσθετεις μονο ασπραδι .επειδη δεν θα δινεις κροκο ,θα βαζεις δυο ασπραδια .ισως θελει λιγο περισσοτερο μπισκοτο (1 το πολυ ) γιατι τα ασπραδια ειναι πιο υδαρα απο τον κροκο .

για το καλη και αριστη που λες δεν ξερω αν συμπεριλαμβανεται σε αυτες που αναφερεται ο franco monopoly ... ελπιζω να διαβασες την γνωμη του για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και καποιες αναφορες του για μυκητες ,μυκοτοξινες κλπ

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αν παω σε πρωιναδικο ,μαλλον θα μιλησω για ηλεκτρονικα γιατι ειναι η μονη μου ελπιδα να μαθουν τηλεοραση οι μαθητες μου ... καναμε τις προαλλες μια ασκηση και βαλαμε τη συχνοτητα σε ενα καναλι UHF το 25 συγκεκριμενα που στην αθηνα ειναι το mega ,για να κανουμε μια μετρηση και ... μου κανανε παραπονα εντονα γιατι τους το αλλαξα για να κανουμε μετρηση και σε αλλη συχνοτητα ... ειχε τη Σκορδα και αυτο ηταν που τους ενδιεφερε ...

----------


## 11panos04

Απο αρωμα τί ''λεει'';;;Γιατι αν ειναι να το φτιαξω κ να χω φωνες....

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

μυριζει πτι μπερ μπισκοτα 




παρα αυγο θα ελεγα ....

αρωμα θελετε; ... αντε να σας τρελανω .πατε στο μαρκετ εκει που εχει υλικα για ζαχαροπλαστικη ,κρεμες κλπ και παιρνετε τις λεγομενες << βανιλιες  >> .οι γυναικες σας τις ξερουν σιγουρα γιατι τις βαζουν στα γλυκα .αν βαλετε 2-3 απο αυτες στο αρχικο στεγνο μιγμα ,θα εχετε ενα αρωμα, οπως  μυριζει το ΔΕΛΤΑ ADVANCE .οσοι εχετε πιτσιρικια ισως το ξερετε .ειναι και μια λυση για να βαζετε στο φρεσκο γαλα των παιδιων να πινουν εκεινο αντι το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα που δεν ειναι γαλα αλλα << περιεχει γαλα >>  .του χουνε βγαλει τα λιπη του (αρα και τις φυσικες λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες του ) και εχουν ριξει ...ηλιελαιο και καλα για λιπαρα οξεα ...

----------


## mitsman

Η μυρωδια επηρεάζει την δεκτικοτητα των πουλιων αραγε σε αυτην???

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια εχουν οσφρηση αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα ευαισθητη .δεν γνωριζω να σου πω ποσο τους επηρεαζει στο να δεχθουν μια αυγοτροφη ,αλλα στην περιπτωση του ΠΑΝΟΥ μαλλον θελει να δελεασει ωστε να εχει την ανοχη της ,την << καρδερινα >> του σπιτιου   :wink:

----------


## mitsman

Πρωτον θελω να ξεκαθαρισω οτι σε ΟΛΑ μιλαμε για κουταλακια του γλυκου???? σε ΟΛΑ?????

Δευτερον επειδη την εχω πατησει θελω να πω οτι ειναι καλο να βαζουμε στο μουλτι πρωτα τα μπισκοτα και οτι αλλο θελουμε να αλλεσουμε, τα βαζουμε σε ενα μπολ και στην συνεχεια βαζουμε στο μουλτι το αυγο, αν το βαλουμε μαζι με το τριμα μπισκοτων κτλ, πιθανοτατα να μας λασπωσει!!!


Θελω να μας πεις Δημητρη 2 λογια για την λεικιθινη (χολινη)!



Επισης σε βαρος 10 μπισκοτα πτι μπερτ ποσο ειναι??? Αν βαλουμε πιο λιγο μπισκοτο?? γιατι μου φαινεται πολυ!!!

----------


## mayri

Στα βότανα που λες, τι άλλο μπορούμε να βάλουμε μέσα; Γιατί από τα βότανα που ονομάζεις, αμφιβάλλω αν μπορώ και πού να βρω κάποιο από αυτά. (Δεν είμαι Ελλάδα).

----------


## jk21

σε ολα μιλω για κουταλι του γλυκου ποτε ρηχο και ποτε γεματο . το αυγο το βαζεις και το αλεθεις μαζι με τα μπισκοτα αλλιως δεν τριβεται σε ομοιογενες  μιγμα αλλα τα κομματια του αυγου παραμενουν μεγαλα .εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι το κανω .για 1 αυγο μικρο τα 10 μπισκοτα για να μην λασπωσει ειναι απαραιτητα .για μεγαλο θελει 12 .δεν τα  εχω ζυγισει αλλα αν τα αναγαγεις σαν ποσοστο στο αριθμο που εχει  σαν  συνολο στης συσκευασια της οποιας ξερεις το βαρος βρισκεις τι θελεις .θα το δω αν θες αργοτερα .

η λεκιθινη ειναι ουσια που προερχεται κυριως ειτε απο τον κροκο του αυγου (λεκιθος ) ειτε απο την σογια .εχει την ιδιοτητα να βοηθα στην αποβολη της χοληστερολης και εμμεσα βοηθα στο αδυνατισμα αλλα το κυριο θετικο στοιχειο για το οποιο την δινω ειναι οτι ειναι η βασικη πηγη της φυσικης χολινης 

δες αναλυτικα εδω
http://herb-and-diet.blogspot.com/20...post_8689.html

ΜΑΙΡΗ  εκτος απο ταραξακο (αναζητησε τον εκει σαν dandelion )  και τσουκνιδα (urtica ) πρεπει να βαζεις σε σταθερη βαση την ριγανη .εγω βαζω επισης καλεντουλα ,δικταμο ,σαμπουκο και αλλα

----------


## 11panos04

> *αλλα θελει λιγο προσοχη η ζαχαρη που περιεχουν και δυστυχως δεν γραφουν ακριβη ποσοστοση στη συσκευασια για να εχω πιο σαφη αποψη*


Μηπως ο πινακας εδω μπορει να βοηθησει σ αυτο: http://www.papadopoulou.gr/node/47/#Pti1 ;;;Γιατι κι απο συζητηση που ειχα με φιλο εκτροφεα,και του ανεφερα τα πτι μπερ,με απετρεψε να τα χρησιμοποιω,λογω της ζαχαρης που εχουν,αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι πολλη ή λιγη...Αν τελικα ειναι πολλη,θα το δοκιμασω με ψιχα ψωμιου ή φρυγανια.

Φιλικα

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους!!
Δημητρη να εισαι καλα για τις συνταγες που μας δινεις!
Το εδιαφερον στη περιπτωση της συγκεκριμενης αυγοτροφης ειναι το γιαουρτι, ως πρωτεινη και περισσοτερο ως προβιοτικο!!
Εχω καποιες ενστασεις οσον αφορα τα πολλα, ειτε βοτανα, ειτε σπορους....
Το κια μπορει να δοθει και ξεχωριστα! Δεν καταλαβαινω γενικοτερα το λογο που μπαινουν σποροι μεσα στις αυγοτροφες...?
Το να δελεασουμε τα πουλια με τους σπορους στην αυγοτροφη δεν ισχυει!Αν δεν τους αρεσει η αυγοτροφη, θα φανε μονο τους σπορους που εχει μεσα. Απο την αλλη γεμιζει η αυγοτροφη με τα φλουδια των!
Τσουκνιδα αποξηραμενη, οταν ειναι γεματη η φυση? Ταραξακος?? Μαγειροκουταλευουμε τροφες για τα πουλια και δεν εχουμε το χρονο για λιγα φρεσκα!! χορτα που καμια σχεση δεν εχουν με τα αποξηραμενα?Εννοω να τα δινουμε ξεχωριστα κι οχι μεσα στην αυγοτροφη.
Κατα τα αλλα, μου εβαλες ιδεες και ειχα κατασταλαξει στο αυγοψωμο...!
Ερωτηση: Αν τελικα φτιαξουμε την αυγοτροφη με γιαουρτι και φρεσκο αυγο(τελικο μιγμα), κραταει 3 ημερες στο ψυγειο ή συντηρειται μονο η βαση(μπισκοτα κ.λ , χωρις αυγο-γιαουρτι)?
*Δημητρη(jk), σ ευχαριστω και δημοσια για ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες που μου δινεις απλοχερα επανω σε διατροφικα και οχι μονο ζητηματα!!!

Δημητρη(mitsman), δωσε μας σε παρακαλω μερικες λεπτομερειες για την θετικη ανταποκριση της συγκεκριμενης συνταγης στις καρδερινες! Μιλας για υγεια και ζωτικοτητα των πουλιων ή για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων?


ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Γιαννη και χρονια πολλα!!!!!!!!!



Να πω οτι συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου στο θεμα σπορια και αποξηραμενα..... εγω προσωπικα εχω παντα μεσα στο κλουβι μια αυγοθηκη με αποξηραμενα βοτανα, απο ΟΛΑ, καθε τοσο ομως βαζω στο κλουβι φρεσκα!!!! ξεχωρα και τρωνε. τα σπορια ξεχωριστα σε αυγοθηκες παλι και με προγραμμα!!!

Παμε στην αυγοτροφη!!!   Η αυγοτροφη αυτη που εντελως τυχαια ανακαλυψα, στις καρδερινες εχει καλη δεκτικοτητα αλλα οχι τιποτα τρομερο, δηλαδη οσες μου ετρωγαν γενικα αυγοτροφες την τρωνε.... ενα ζευγαρι που δεν τρωει καμμια εκτος απο μια συγκεκριμενη μονο δεν την τρωει ουτε αυτη!


Το εκπληκτικο ειναι το μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων και οχι γενικοτερα η κατασταση των πουλιων που θα πρεπει να την χρησιμοποιησω για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα για να πω τα αποτελεσματα!

Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι δαχτυλιδωνω 5η μερα!!! για να μην σας πω 4η και με κοροιδευετε!!! την εβδομη μερα δεν μπαινει δαχτυλιδι ουτε με εισαγγελαια!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλημερα Δημητρη κι ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

*Τα καρδερινακια την 5η μερα δαχτυλιδωνονται!! Εβδομη ημερα για να δαχτυλιδωσεις πουλι(καρδερινα ή καναρινι), πρεπει να ειναι υποσιτισμενο....

----------


## mitsman

Τα καναρινια δαχτυλιδωνονται την 6η και 7η μερα καμμια φορα και 8η.... αλλα εγω φετος εχω αλλαξει τα δεδομενα μου....

Τωρα για τις καρδερινες αν και δαχτυλιδωσα στην 5η μερα (αυτα που ηταν την 6η  (2)  δεν προλαβα και εβαλα μεγαλυτερα δαχτυλιδια), δεν μπορω να εκφερω αποψη γιατι ταιζα και με κρεμα στο στομα!!!! οποτε δεν γνωριζω

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ στο λινκ που δινεις δεν δινει για πτι μπερ κοινα αλλα για ολικης αλεσης .ομως βρηκα την συσταση σε σακχαρα και για τα κανονικα και ειναι 20.9 %  .με λιγα λογια αρκετη ποσοτητα που βεβαια με την προσθηκη και αλλων συστατικων στην αυγοτροφη εκτος απο μπισκοτα πεφτει αρκετα αλλα και παλι θελει προσοχη .για αυτο για μενα ο συνδιασμος φρυγανιας με μπισκοτα ή ακομα καλυτερα αυτο που ξεκαθαρα προτεινω συνδιασμο σαν βαση αυγοψωμο με λιγα μπισκοτα ,ειναι οτι το καλυτερο 

Γιαννη ξερεις πολυ καλα ,αφου τα λεμε και σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,οτι τα χορταρικα αυτα οποτε υπαρχουν στην φρεσκια μορφη τους στη φυση ,ειναι παρεχομενα σχεδον σε καθημερινη βαση .αλλα δεν εχουν ολοι την τρελα μου και πρεπει να δωσω και εναλλακτικη προταση ,τονιζοντας παντα την σημασια να τα δινουμε στο καθημερινο διαιτολογιο φρεσκα .ειδικα την ριγανη που δεν ειναι ευκολο να την δινουμε φρεσκια καθε μερα σε κλαδακι ,την συστηνω να ειναι σε αποξηραμενη μορφη σχεδον παντα στην αυγοτροφη 

τους μικρους εξτρα αξιας  σπορους δεν ξερω σε τι ποσοτητα τους βαζουν αλλη στην αυγοτροφη ,αλλα εγω τους δινω ειτε σε αυτην ειτε σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ,τοσους εβδομαδιαια ωστε σε καθε περιπτωση να ειναι ιδια η ποσοτητα τους .αν τους βαζουμε σε ταιστρα τους τρωνε πολλες φορες μαζεμενους επειδη ειναι καποιοι για τους οποιους δειχνουν ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση .ανακατεμενους στην αυγοτροφη και παρεχομενοι σε ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης που ξερω οτι θα λιανισουνε σε μια μερα ,εχω τον ελεγχο !

3 μερες η αυγοτροφη αυτη συντηρειεται στο ψυγειο λογω φρεσκου αυγου .εγω θα ελεγα και 2 αν μπορει καποιος για μεγαλύτερη θρεπτικη αξια .η βαση χωρις αυγο και υγρασια κρατα πολυ καιρο εντος ψυγειου

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Να πω επειδη μπηκα στη διαδικασια να φτιαξω την αυγοτροφη με τα μπισκοτα οτι καμια σχεση δεν εχει με το ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ αυγοψωμο(jk)!!!! Ο δημητρης ξερει πολυ καλα τις αρχικες αντιρρησεις μου για το αυγοψωμο και την αρνηση των καρδερινων να τραφουν με αυτο.Μετα απο χορηγηση του 1,1/2 χρονο, δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλλιτερο και πιο αποδεκτο απο τα πουλια(καρδερινες-καναρινια).
Συμπληρωματικα σε αυτο βαζω σκουληκια κατεψυγμενα(Bufallo ή Wax), 1 κουταλακι λεκιθινη, ενα αυγο φρεσκοβρασμενο και κατα περιπτωση προβιοτικα,βοτανα κ.α.
Το κακο ειναι οτι χρειαζομαι 2 αυγοψωμα καθε 15 ημερες...Χρειαζομαι στην ουσια μια φετα(120-140γρ) καθε μερα!
Αξιζει ομως ο κοπος!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ανεξαρτητα της αποδοχης ή μη το αυγοψωμο με την επιλογη των αλευρων απο τον δημιουργο ,δεν μπορει παρα να ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη .οπως ξερεις ομως πολυ καλα μεχρι να παρει καποιος μπροστα και να δοκιμασει αυτο που φαινεται (αλλα δεν ειναι ) μπελαλιδικη λυση (αυγοψωμο ) σιγουρα υπαρχουν και οι ενδιαμεσες λυσεις αναμεσα σε αυτο και την ετοιμη ,που θα τον δελεασουν για ξεκινημα και σιγουρα στην πορεια θα δοκιμασουν και το καλυτερο !μεσα σε αυτες ειναι και η παρουσα συνταγη !

* παντως κρατα απο την παρουσα την αναφορα μου στο γιαουρτι και σε μικρες δοσεις βαλε και στο αυγοψωμο ... μεχρι να σου ρθει το κεφιρ  :wink:

----------


## 11panos04

Καλημερα.Πιστευω οτι το εξακριβωσα πια...Εφοσον η ελλειψη νερου που ειπα σε αλλο θεμα δεν προκαλει αφυδατωση,τοτε μαλλον καρινιασε το πουλακι λογω αυγοτροφης...Το εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη με τα πτιμπερ,αλλα καθε μερα εβλεπα να ειναι η ιδια ποσοτητα σχεδον μεσα,ελεγα ισως τρωει λιγο.Ειδα ομως ξυρααφι την καρινα,αμεσως του φτιαχνω αυγοτροφη κανονικα με ρασκ κ μανιτομπα,οπως του εκανα,εχει τρεις ημερες τωρα,επανηλθε πληρως...Συμπερασμα,τα δικα μουδεν την τρωνε...παμε γι αλλα...

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Τι εννοείς??? δεν έβαζες τιποτα αλλο στο κλουβι εκτος αυγοτροφης??????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????


ουτε νερο ουτε φαι????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????

----------


## thanasissin

> τα πουλια εχουν οσφρηση αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα ευαισθητη .δεν γνωριζω να σου πω ποσο τους επηρεαζει στο να δεχθουν μια αυγοτροφη ,αλλα στην περιπτωση του ΠΑΝΟΥ μαλλον θελει να δελεασει ωστε να εχει την ανοχη της ,την << καρδερινα >> του σπιτιου


Στα σουπερμαρκετ εχει αρώματα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Ειναι συμπυκνωμένα και αρκεί μια σταγονα να αρωματίσει το μείγμα των 100-200 γραμαρίων (ισως και περισσότερο). Συγκεκριμένα αγοράστε το άρωμα πορτοκάλι. Το αποτέλεσμα ειναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό καθώς πίσω απο αυτό μπορείς να "κρύψεις" οτιδήποτε μυρίζει άσχημα και ακόμα περισσότερο να το κάνεις πιο δελεαστικό. Οι περισσότεροι ξερουμε για το άρωμα πορτοκάλι και τις καρδερίνες. Οι περισσότερες ετοιμες αυγοτροφές του εμπορίου το χρησιμοποιούν! Κόστος για ενα μικρό μπουκαλάκι των 30-40ml = 1-2 ευρώ. Κρατάει σταγόνα σταγόνα για χρόνια! 

Το πιο αθώο, το ρασκ δηλ, το προσπαθούσα για πολύ καιρό με χάλια αποδοχή. Την πρώτη μέρα του αρώματος το εξαφάνισαν. Στην συνέχεια έκρυψα κι άλλα πράγματα πολύ πιο βρωμερά. Αποδοχή τέλεια.

----------


## 11panos04

Πλουσιο μειγμα σπορων,ποτιστρα με μπιλια(γι αυτο ρωτησα για τυχον αφυδατωση,αλλα τα πουλια μου πινουν ολα απο μπιλια,κι αφου μου επατε οτι τυχον ελειψη νερου δεν προκαλει καρινιασμα,το μόνο που αλλαξε στο κλουβι ηταν η αυγοτροφη,επομενως καταληγω οτι,επειδη δεν τους αρεσε η αυγοτροφη κ δεν την ετρωγαν,εχασαν αποτομα βαρος,το οποια αισιως αναπληρωσαν,φτιαχνοντας αυγοτροφη οπως πιο παλια,δε μπορουσα να τα αφησω ετσι τα πουλια,επρεπε να κανω κατι...Τελικα καταληξαμε καπου με τα πτι μπερ;;;Οχι τα ολικης αλεσης,τα κανονικα.Ειναι επικινδυνα ή οχι;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## vag21

ωραια ιδεα μου ακουγετε αυτη του θαναση.υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουμε καποιο προβλημα αν την χρησιμοποιησουμε?
μια σταγονα σε 100-200γρ μου φαινετε αθωα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κοίτα να δεις ρε παιδί μου συμπτώσεις.... Εχτές πρωί σε γνωστή αλυσίδα υπέρ Μάρκετ...καθώς έψαχνα στο ράφι μπας και βρω αλεύρι Βρώμης (δεν βρήκα)....δίπλα ακριβώς βλέπω τα συγκεκριμένα μπουκαλάκια ανάμεσα στα είδη Ζαχαροπλαστικής όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο Θανάσης !! Είχε σε 3-4 γεύσης.... η μία σίγουρα ήταν πορτοκάλι και αυτήν πήρα στο χέρι και διάβαζα συστατικά !!!  Οπ**ότε θα το πάρω κιόλας μόλις ξανά πάω !!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

> Πλουσιο μειγμα σπορων,ποτιστρα με μπιλια(γι αυτο ρωτησα για τυχον αφυδατωση,αλλα τα πουλια μου πινουν ολα απο μπιλια,κι αφου μου επατε οτι τυχον ελειψη νερου δεν προκαλει καρινιασμα,το μόνο που αλλαξε στο κλουβι ηταν η αυγοτροφη,επομενως καταληγω οτι,επειδη δεν τους αρεσε η αυγοτροφη κ δεν την ετρωγαν,εχασαν αποτομα βαρος,το οποια αισιως αναπληρωσαν,φτιαχνοντας αυγοτροφη οπως πιο παλια,δε μπορουσα να τα αφησω ετσι τα πουλια,επρεπε να κανω κατι...



Πανο πεφτω απο τα συννεφα που ΕΣΥ λες κατι τετοιο... δεν καταλαβαινω πως το εννοεις..... αφου ειχαν μειγμα σπορων γιατι να καρινιασαν????? τι ειναι αυτα που λες????? εχω ζευγαρι καρδερινες που δεν ειχαν ακουμπησει ποτε αυγοτροφη (μεχρι που μου προτειναν μια)!!! επρεπε να πεθανουν δηλαδη??????

----------


## thanasissin

κανένα πρόβλημα, χρησιμοποιώ ενα χρόνο. Ειναι βρώσιμα αρώματα, χρησιμοποιούνται στην ζαχαροπλαστική

----------


## jk21

καλο αυτο Θαναση ! απλα θα το κοιταξω να δω τις ουσιες ακριβως τι ειναι και θα πω σιγουρα μετα τη γνωμη μου .αν ειναι φυσικες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα 


Πανο αλλου ψαξε το προβλημα .... μεχρι να το βρεις βαλε για καμμια δεκαρια μερες μηλοξυδο στο νερο και δινε μονο αυγο .οχι αυγοτροφη ετοιμη

----------


## mitsman

Η αυγοτροφη που τρώνε οι πολυ δυσκολες καρδερινες μου που δεν ετρωγαν τιποτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι μυριζει εντονα πορτοκαλι!

----------


## 11panos04

Οπως στα λεω Δημητρη.Ακριβως ετσι...Κατι αναλογο μου συνεβη μεσα στ χειμωνα,που καρινιασαν παλι,εδωσα αυγοτροφη και σε δυο μερες ολα ηταν παρελθον,ετσι και τωρα.Πρροφανως καποια πουλια,αμα συνηθισουν την αυγοτροφη,τη θελουν κ τους λειπει,οταν δεν την παιρνουν.

Δημητρη,δε δινω τιποτα,τα πουλια ειναι μια χαρα,δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα,το προβλημα ηταν οπως ειπα προτιμησης.Αφου ανεβηκε στο χερι μου να φαει απ την αυγοθηκη.Την πορτα ανοιγα κ τον σκουντουσα με το δακτυλο και καθοταν εκει καρφωμενος,λες κ θα του παιρνες το θησαυρο.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Αδυνατω να πιστεψω αυτα που διαβαζω.... οχι οτι δεν ετρωγαν την αυγοτροφη!

Αλλα οτι δεν αντεχουν χωρις αυτην... τραγικο!!! πραγματικα!

----------


## panos70

Εγω θα ρωτησω μηπως το μιγμα σπορων δεν ειναι το καταληλο και ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ και χρειαζεται να ενισχυθει με περισσοτερα λιπαρα ;

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ μακαρι να βγουν οι φοβιες μου λαθος .ισως το οτι δεν ειχαν πιει νερο  να τους εκανε να μην εχουν ορεξη να φανε αφου ειχαν στεγνωσει τα σωθικα τους .αν δεν ηταν αυτο τοτε ,σιγουρα δεν εφταιγε η αλλαγη αυγοτροφης .στην αρχη πραγματι δεν θα τρωγανε και θα περιμενανε την αλλη αυγοτροφη .η πεινα ομως ,βαζει καθε επιλογη στην ακρη .....

----------


## thanasissin

εγώ πάντως αυτές τις ποτίστρες με τις μπιλιες δεν τις χωνεψα ποτέ!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *καλο αυτο Θαναση ! απλα θα το κοιταξω να δω τις ουσιες ακριβως τι ειναι και θα πω σιγουρα μετα τη γνωμη μου .αν ειναι φυσικες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα* 
> 
> 
> Πανο αλλου ψαξε το προβλημα .... μεχρι να το βρεις βαλε για καμμια δεκαρια μερες μηλοξυδο στο νερο και δινε μονο αυγο .οχι αυγοτροφη ετοιμη



*Πήρα σήμερα το σκεύασμα ζαχαροπλαστικής 20ml και κοστίζει 1.70 !! Είναι αυτό :
*

*Συστατικά : ηλιέλαιο,αιθέριο έλαιο πορτοκαλιού (35%)

Πήρα επίσεις : Αλεύρι Βρώμης - μαγιά μπήρας - ΚΙΝΟΑ !! 

* ::

----------


## jk21

αν λεει αυτα σαν συστατικα ειναι απολυτως οκ ! στειλε πμ σε ποιο μαρκετ βρε αλεξ ( ή θαναση ) που εχετε βρει εσεις  ,γιατι μεχρι στιγμης δεν βρηκα κατι

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε Μαγια μπυρας δεν νομιζω να ειναι η ιδια που τρώμε εμεις..... δεν ξερω.... αλλα θα σου  ελεγα μεχρι να στο επιβεβαιωσει καποιος να μην την χρησιμοποιησεις!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ στην ουσια ειναι ο ιδιος μυκητας ειτε του ψωμιου ειτε της μπυρας .το εχω διασταυρωσει και αλλου και οχι μονο στο πιο κατω κατατοπιστικο λινκ οτι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι ο Saccharomyces cerevisiae

αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση (μυκητας ψωμιου και μυκητας μπυρας ) ειναι αλλο στελεχος καταλληλα επεξεργασμενο για να εχει διαφορετικες ιδιοτητες .δεν νομιζω (αλλα δεν το ξερω εγκυρα ) οτι το ενα ειναι παθογονο και το αλλο οχι .

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/dec2002.html

In bread making, the carbon dioxide is the more important of the two products, with the evolving gas causing the bread to rise. There is alcohol production, but the alcohol quickly evaporates on baking. In beer and wine-making, the alcohol is the important product, although the carbon dioxide may be used in beer and champagne. The same species, _Saccharomyces cerevisiae, is used in both processes, but different strains (varieties) of the fungus are used. The bread making strain, for example, is genetically selected to produce more carbon dioxide and much less alcohol, while the opposite is true of the spirit-making strains. Thousands of years ago, naturally occurring yeasts "contaminated" some flour or drinks, and the results were pleasant for the people using the contaminated products.


_

----------


## mitsman

αν ειναι ετσι να μην ξανααγορασω σκευασμα για πουλια που ειναι πανακριβο και τεραστιο και μου μπαγιατευει!

----------


## karakonstantakis

Μαγιά Μπύρας (σε σκόνη)
Συστατικά : μαγιά μπύρας (100%) Η μαγιά μπύρας είναι πλούσια σε βιταμίνη Β (θιαμίνη, Νιασίνη, φολικό οξύ και παντοθικό οξύ) και πρωτείνες. Χρήση 3-4 κουταλιές ημερησίως σε χυμούς ή ροφήματα. 
Καθαρό Βάρος 250 γρ.
Προιόν : Santiveri - Ισπανία
Κόστος 7,70 ευρώ !!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ αυτην ειναι για χρηση σε ανθρωπους; σαν συμπληρωμα ή για ψωμι; 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ της backs που εχω και νομιζω εχεις και συ εχει γυρω στα 10 ευρω τα 800 γρ .πιο φθηνη ειναι απο την ανθρωπινη ειτε την καθεαυτου μαγια που δινεται σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης (μαλλον τετοια ειναι του αλεξ ) ειτε αυτην σε σκονη για αρτοποιια .παιρνω για τον ψωμοπαρασκευαστη μου απο το μαγαζι που παιρνω και βοτανα και νομιζω εχει λιγο πανω απο 15 το κιλο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το πήρα κατά πρώτον για την αυγοτροφή αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω και σε ψωμί ! Εκεί π.χ. που βάζω στο ψωμί ένα φακελάκι ξηρή μαγιά 8-9 γραμμαρίων της Γιώτης.... Θα βάλω την αντίστοιχη ποσότητα μαγιά μπύρας !! Τη λές ?? θα έχω καλύτερο ποιοτικά ψωμί στον αρτοπαρασκευαστή ?? Σίγουρα καλύτερο !!!*  ::

----------


## vag21

ρε παιδια στειλτε μου και μενα πμ με το μαρκετ που εχει το σκευασμα ζαχαροπλαστικης,πηγα σε γνωστη αλυσιδα και δεν το ξεραν καν.

----------


## jk21

σου στειλα 


πηγα σημερα και το βρηκα .εχει και με αρωμα βανιλια εκτος πορτοκαλι 

κατι που ειχα ξεχασει να απαντησω στον ΠΑΝΟ περι επικινδυνοτητας ή μη των πτι μπερ μπισκοτων στην αυγοτροφη : την αυγοτροφη αυτη την προτεινα σαν κατι ευκολο για καποιον που δινει ετοιμη σαν εσενα και δεν θελει να ασχοληθει περισσοτερη ωρα με αλευρια και ψησιματα .ειναι σαφως ανωτερη αν εχει βαση μπισκοτο που προοριζεται για ανθρωπο ,απο μπισκοτο ή οτι αλλο αρτοσκευασμα αποτελει την πρωτη υλη για τις ετοιμες που και κεινες εχουν ζαχαρη και μαλιστα στα βασικα συστατικα της σε ποσοστα .το θεμα ειναι οτι με αυτο μπορεις να παιξεις με ποσοστα περιεκτικοτητας του στο μιγμα βαζοντας και φρυγανια ή νιφαδες βρωμης αλλα στην ετοιμη η συνταγη και η ζαχαρη της ειναι στανταρ .αν δοθει σαν το μοναδικο υλικο βασης ειναι το ιδιο ή λιγοτερο επικινδυνο σαν τροφη για μυκητες (που προυπαρχουν απο αλλη αιτια ) απο την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (αντιστοιχο ερωτημα παντως δεν ειδα να σε απασχολει για κεινη .... ) .αν δοθει σε μισο μισο με φρυγανια ,σε μικρα ποσοστα δεν νομιζω να δημιουργει προβλημα .οποιος ομως τον ενδιαφερει αυτο ,φταχνει σε λιγα λεπτα αυγοψωμο που μπορει να τον βολεψει για εβδομαδες και αν θελει βαζει και σε εκεινο την ωρα που το δινει και λιγο τριμμενο πτι μπερ αν θελει

----------


## Θοδωρής

Eγω δημητρη εχω φτιαξει το δικο σου αυγοψωμο και εχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο

----------


## jk21

εναν εναν θα σας βαλω στον ορθο δρομο  ::   ζω για την μερα που ο πανος θα φτιαξει αυγοψωμο ,ο θοδωρης απο λαρισα (φιλαρακι απο αλλη παρεα ) θα αγοραζει τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν ,ο νικολακης ο παιανας θα δοκιμασει να φτιαξει μια οποιαδηποτε συνταγη αυγοτροφης (και πολλα ζηταω ) και η κινοα θα μπει στα μιγματα σπορων για πουλια και δεν θα κανει μονο για κοτοσουπες οπως προτεινανε καποτε καποιοι ... να μην το ξεφτυλισω και θελω και απο τον Μιχαλη να δινει αλοη αντι esb3 ε; να το ξεφτυλισω !

----------


## jk21

α και αφου δεν δηλωσω αντιθετος με την χρηση φυσικων αρωματων χωρις συνθετικα προσθετα ( ηδη πηρα πορτοκαλιου και λεω να κανω χρηση ) δεν μπορω να μην παραθεσω και την καθαρα φυσικη αντιστοιχη λυση :

ολοι θα βαλαμε μικροι το χερι μας στο ωμο κεικ της μαμας μας ,πριν το βαλει στο φουρνο .ισως σε πολλους απο μας η γευση του πορτοκαλιου να συνδεεται με αυτη την αναμνηση ... και οφειλεται στο ξυσμα του φλοιου του ,που ειναι ενα κατεξοχην αρωματικο για τα γλυκα τετοιου τυπου (κεικ ,βασιλοπιττα κλπ ) .αν πλυνουμε λοιπον καλα και με σαπουνισμα ενα πορτοκαλι ,μπορουμε να ξυσουμε την φλουδα και να την ανακατεψουμε στη ζυμη του αυγοψωμου .στην παρουσα συνταγη με μπισκοτο ,το ετοιμο αρωμα (αιθεριο ελαιο σε βαση ηλιελαιου ) ειναι πιο καλη λυση .

----------


## thanasissin

Στο αυγοψωμο σου που παρασκευαζω  (με καποιες παραλλαγες βεβαια κατοπιν δοκιμων, στην ποσοτητα αυγοψωμου που προτεινεις προσθετω χυμο δυο πορτοκαλιων κ το ξυσμα τους. Οταν προσπαθουσα να κανω τα πουλια να φανε το ρασκ ειχα προσπαθησει να το μουλιασω σε χυμο πορτοκαλιου για να το κανω πιο δελεαστικο. Τζιφος. Δεν το ακουμπησαν. Την αλλη μερα εβαλα το αρωμα που πηρε κ ο Αλεξανδρος. Για ενα δακτυλο νερο στον πατο του ποτηριου εβαλα μια μονο σταγονα. Στη συνεχεια προσεθεσα βιταμινες, υδατοδιαλυτα κλπ, ρασκ, αυγοψωμο κ αλλα πολλα καλουδια. Το ξεσκισαν ολο αμεσως.

----------


## jk21

θαναση και οι δυο ενεργειες σου σωστοτατες και εξυπνες .την προσθηκη ξυσματος ή χυμου δεν την ειχα σκεφτει για το αυγοψωμο γιατι δεν ειχα προβλημα αποδοχης .ομως ψημενος ο χυμος και το ξυσμα μπορει να χανουν φυσικα τις βιταμινες b και c αλλα δεν εχουν κινδυνο να οδηγησουν σε αλλοιωση το προιον ,αντιθετα δινουν ωραια γευση .στο ρασκ ,ωμος ο χυμος σαφως συντομα ξυνιζε σε λιγες ωρες ακομα και εντος ψυγειου και καθιστουσε το προιον επικινδυνο .για αυτο δεν υπηρχε αποδοχη .σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ή πχ εδω που το σκευασμα δεν ξαναψηνεται ,το ετοιμο αρωμα (αρκει να ειναι τα αγνα υλικα που λεει το συγκεκριμενο οτι περιεχει ) ειναι οτι πρεπει .δεν αλλιωνεται οπως ο φρεσκος χυμος ή εστω πιο αργα το ξυσμα .ξυσμα ισως μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε λιγο αλλα αφου υπαρχει σε τιμη μονο 1.5 ευρω το ετοιμο αρωμα και μαλιστα συμπυκνωμενο ,ειμαστε οκ ! πραγματικα σε ευχαριστω για αυτη την εξυπνη ιδεα που θα βοηθησεις ειτε στην παρουσα συνταγη ειτε και στο αυγοψωμο ,να γινονται πιο αποδεκτες απο ολα τα πουλια πιο γρηγορα (γιατι για μενα και σκετες να ητανε ειναι θεμα χρονου και καταλληλων χειρισμων ολα να τις αποδεχονται )

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη για τυχών διαφοροποιήσεις στην συνταγή να μας ενημερώσεις !!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

αυριο θα φτιαξω και σκοπευω να βαλω ειτε ξυσμα ειτε αιθεριο ελαιο ειτε και τα δυο .δεν εχω αποφασισει .θα ηθελα ειτε σε νεα δικα σας ποστ ,ειτε σε συνταγες που εχω προτεινει εγω (αν ειναι βασισμενες πανω σε αυτες ) οποτε κανετε καποια δικια σας προσπαθεια πχ η εκδοχη του θαναση ,να την εχουμε και εδω

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*
> εναν εναν θα σας βαλω στον ορθο δρομο  ζω για την μερα που ο πανος θα φτιαξει αυγοψωμο ,ο θοδωρης απο λαρισα (φιλαρακι απο αλλη παρεα ) θα αγοραζει τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν ,ο νικολακης ο παιανας θα δοκιμασει να φτιαξει μια οποιαδηποτε συνταγη αυγοτροφης (και πολλα ζηταω ) και η κινοα θα μπει στα μιγματα σπορων για πουλια και δεν θα κανει μονο για κοτοσουπες οπως προτεινανε καποτε καποιοι ... να μην το ξεφτυλισω και θελω και απο τον Μιχαλη να δινει αλοη αντι esb3 ε; να το ξεφτυλισω !


           Για μενα δεν ειπες Αρχηγε ; :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mitsman

Θετικότατα τα πουλάκια μου.... ειτε καρδερίνες 


είτε καναρίνια!!

----------


## jk21

Μητσο εχεις ενα χειρογραφο like γιατι το μηχανημα που γραφω αυτη τη στιγμη (ειμαι στα εργαστηρια ) ουτε java δεν εχει ....ΠΑΝΟ μεχρι και σακι αλλαξες για παρτι μου ... παλι παραπονο να εχω; αντε να πω : ζω για την μερα που θα ξαναεπιστρεψω στα μερη σου ,στο μπελες στη δοιρανη και σε οτι αλλο αποτελεσε καποτε μια περιοδο της ζωης μου .ετοιμασε τα τσιπουρα  και θα ερθει η ωρα !

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες ανεβαζω και βιντεο να τρωει η καρδερινα κανενα 5 λεπτο συνεχομενα αρκει να μου βαλεις και thank..........

----------


## jk21

τωρα που γυρισα σου εβαλα οτι θες .τα παντα ! βαλε το βιντεο τωρα να μας τρελανεις !

----------


## joncr

Να ρωτησω κατι και γω; Ισως να εχει απαντηθει βεβαια καπου και να μου ξεφυγε.
Φρεσκια Αλοη οφελει να δινουμε στα πουλια μας , και σε ποια ειδη;
Ρωταω γιατι εχω αφθονη φυτεμενη...

----------


## jk21

προφανως θα διαβασες καπου που την ανεφερα και εδω .θα δεις αναλυτικοτατα τι και πως εδω
*Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )*εχει αποδεδειγμενα αντικοκκιδιακες ιδιοτητες και οχι μονο 
υπαρχουν ετοιμα σκευασματα (προτεινω στο θεμα πιο ειναι για μενα το καλυτερο γιατι ειναι τζελ και ειναι οικονομικοτατο σε σχεση με τα αλλα ) αλλα στο ποστ 7 αναλυω το πως μπορεις να εκμεταλλευτεις και τα δικα σου φυτα .απαραιτητη προυποθεση να ειναι aloe vera barbadensis και οχι αλλο ειδος

----------

